# Seized animals



## Sulcata_Sandy (Dec 14, 2013)

I was chatting with a frog friend of mine today, and we got on the topic of illegal animals in Oregon. This person has an illegal species of frog, obtained as a rescue. This person only recently realized this species is illegal.

So our question is, know that if they contacted ODFW and told them, there is no penalty and the animal would be turned over to ODFW. But what happens to that animal, which was living as a comfortable, well cared for, well adjusted pet? Do they euthanize? Do they return to native habitat?

It has really been bothering me, as what if I found out one of my animals was actually illegal here, do I dare tell anyone? Will they be appropriately cared for? Other than going thru the massive red tape of obtaining the proper permits, what does one do? I'm rather disturbed now.


----------



## sibi (Dec 14, 2013)

I think if ODFW were contacted with a species that was illegal, it would depend on the circumstances. You'll need to read carefully if it's illegal to remove from the wild, or illegal to own. Are they illegal to own because they're endangered, or because they pose a health/environmental risk? In Florida, the red eared sliders have been so over breed that they became an environmental nightmare. Even though, with a permit, you can own RES provided you don't allow it to be placed in the wild. Having said that, if ODFW were contacted, they're not gonna impose a penalty because you rescued one, especially if you didn't know it was illegal to have. It's not like you took it from it's natural habitat. Bit, you do need to read the laws of each state from which an animal is coming to you. Some states have laws that forbid the export or import of certain animals. Sometimes you can't claim ignorance if you are in a position that expects you to know what you're doing. I wouldn't worry about calling them and explaining what happened, and what should you do in the future. States have an obligation to place animals they confiscate in proper shelters that will give these animals special care. IF, you've read that a particular species is a nuisance, I would not call them. Chances are they will euthanize them. So, read their website and learn about the species in question. Then decide if you should call.


----------



## wellington (Dec 14, 2013)

What kind of frog is it that it talks. 
Okay, I don't have a answer as for what will happen too it. I am sure it depends on the animal and the state. I would not turn one in though if it were me. However, if I did want too turn it in, I would first at least call the appropriate department in your state, city and ask what if. Of course giving no information that could lead them to the animal.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Dec 14, 2013)

wellington said:


> What kind of frog is it that it talks.
> Okay, I don't have a answer as for what will happen too it. I am sure it depends on the animal and the state. I would not turn one in though if it were me. However, if I did want too turn it in, I would first at least call the appropriate department in your state, city and ask what if. Of course giving no information that could lead them to the animal.



Why, it's the highly illegal Talking Frog! [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

This is more of a generalized question as to various animals, reptiles, avians, etc. In the case of this frog species, it's destructive to native habitat for our own endangered species. Like the RES is competitive to our Western Pond Turtle, and is illegal to own/sell/transport. I know many people who have RES here in Oregon. Doubtful any will tell ODFW about their beloved pets. 

We just were not able to google an answer as to what would happen to relinquished animals, of any class/Order/etc. It's probably a question that I, as a Vet Tech, should be able to answer, especially considering how rural we are and how many people we refer to ODFW and Audubon with phone calls.


----------



## wellington (Dec 14, 2013)

If it is illegal because of its destructive behavior that it would/could impose on the natural habitats/wildlife in your area, if it could survive in your area, then it would most likely be destroyed if turned in.


----------



## jaizei (Dec 15, 2013)

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> . Like the RES is competitive to our Western Pond Turtle, and is illegal to own/sell/transport. I know many people who have RES here in Oregon. Doubtful any will tell ODFW about their beloved pets.



I thought RES were no longer illegal to own as pets in Oregon.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Dec 15, 2013)

jaizei said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > . Like the RES is competitive to our Western Pond Turtle, and is illegal to own/sell/transport. I know many people who have RES here in Oregon. Doubtful any will tell ODFW about their beloved pets.
> ...



They are still illegal. However if you speak to most of the Fish and Wildlife wardens, they will "off the record" say that if they are established pets, living in indoor aquariums with no access to outdoor ponds (including backyard water features), they will look the other way. What they are looking for is pet stores, flea markets, reptile expos, etc where they are actively being sold. Also, if you are caught releasing one. They are more concerned with the drug houses that have dangerous snakes and alligators, which is a huge problem here in the greater Portland area.

I just checked the current list of illegal animals in OR, and this Cooter I just rescued and am currently rehabilitating from septicemia is on the list. [DISAPPOINTED FACE]. I knew sliders were (all spp), but not Cooters. Now what? Ironic, eh? I'm trying to help and save these guys, and it's illegal to have them. Frustrating.


----------



## kathyth (Dec 15, 2013)

Just me........ I would just help them.
I would not agonize over a law when you are helping a living animal.
That's just me.

Just to clarify, I follow 99.5 % of all laws. I'm just not perfect.
[SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## ascott (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah....I would just let that dog sleep....no need in poking at it....if the critter is doing fine and is not going to enter the eco system then no harm....


----------



## Anthony P (Dec 15, 2013)

Forgive me if I am being ignorant with this, but I am not the most well versed person when it comes to Oregon trivia.

But if I remember correctly, wasn't Oregon the state that killed the Alligator Snapping Turtle they found without trying to find a home for it? I think I remember them stirring up a bit of controversy with the turtle community.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Dec 15, 2013)

Anthony P said:


> Forgive me if I am being ignorant with this, but I am not the most well versed person when it comes to Oregon trivia.
> 
> But if I remember correctly, wasn't Oregon the state that killed the Alligator Snapping Turtle they found without trying to find a home for it? I think I remember them stirring up a bit of controversy with the turtle community.



Yep. I was not impressed with that decision, and with all the letters and phone calls they received, I doubt that will happen again. 

The problem I have with this Cooter, is I'm not keeping it. It's strictly a rehab animal, and once she's healthy, she needs to find a family to love her. No easy feat when it's an illegal species I can't really advertise. [DISAPPOINTED FACE]


----------



## ascott (Dec 15, 2013)

> No easy feat when it's an illegal species I can't really advertise



I think if you send out the word on some pm's then you may just get a taker....


----------



## sibi (Dec 15, 2013)

Sandy, just a word of caution. This is a public forum and you don't know who may be reading this thread. If something is being contemplated that is illegal or even encouraged, i would not advertise it on this forum. Even this thread can be used as evidence. I hope you don't think I'm being paranoid.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Dec 16, 2013)

sibi said:


> Sandy, just a word of caution. This is a public forum and you don't know who may be reading this thread. If something is being contemplated that is illegal or even encouraged, i would not advertise it on this forum. Even this thread can be used as evidence. I hope you don't think I'm being paranoid.



I appreciate it, Sylvia. Yes, I'm aware. And I'm ready to "suffer the consequences" as well. I am still trying to figure out how to rehome this turtle when she is ready. She's quite a character, but I just do not have proper setups for long term turtle housing, nor do I plan to. I'm having a hard enough time keeping my tortoise numbers down, as rescues come and go. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] but some stay. 

I'd willing to ship her. If anyone knows of anyone who may be able to take her, or help spread the word, please PM me. Or my email is senji_sandy at yahoo dot com

Thank you and bless you all. 

[PURPLE HEART][TURTLE][PURPLE HEART][TURTLE][PURPLE HEART]


----------

